

Stripe Checkout in more languages - krithix
https://stripe.com/blog/checkout-in-more-languages

======
strachsel
This helps so many users around the world trust the e-commerce websites on a
whole new level. Hopefully you'll start expanding to more countries soon
without limits on bank accounts, particularly Eastern European region.

------
joaq
Can't wait for Stripe to be available in more countries.

~~~
nemoniac
Can't wait for Stripe to be available in more countries without having to have
a US bank account to set it up.

~~~
matthewarkin
You only need a US bank account to open a US Stripe account, other countries
don't require a US bank account

~~~
historian1066
You need a US bank account to receive transfers in USD. It will be great when
Stripe allows non-US companies to receive USD without requiring conversion to
another currency.

~~~
matthewarkin
It depends on the country, Canadian Stripe accounts support USD denominated
Canadian bank accounts.

------
harisenbon
YAY! Japanese support for Stripe.

Unfortunately, I found a few issues:
[http://imgur.com/vZbheUP](http://imgur.com/vZbheUP)

1) The Zip-Code lookup is GREAT, except it looks up the town name, not the
都道府県 (prefecture) like it should.

2) The prefecture is in english, not Japanese

3) The Country names are also in english, not Japanese

4) Was hoping to see auto-kana support for Japanese names:
[https://github.com/harisenbon/autokana](https://github.com/harisenbon/autokana)
;)

Overall, looks amazing, and awesome that you're getting ready for a full
launch in Japan.

* Running in IE11 on Windows 7 (Japanese)

------
ilikerashers
How is this news? Is it 2004?

I meet industry sales people who are baffled why some companies insist on
Stripe despite the cost. HackerNews promotion is clearly a powerful force.

~~~
pc
I'm one of Stripe's cofounders. It's about the functionality, not the
promotion. The whole premise of Stripe is that a richer, more powerful stack
of APIs -- rather than the bare-bones electrical outlet to the credit card
networks that existed before -- is a better solution for most businesses.
Whatever success (and any recognition) we've had to date follows from that;
not the other way around.

I wish something like Stripe existed in 2004. If it had, we wouldn't have had
to start the company...

~~~
_kyran
I'm a huge fan of Stripe and the benefits of using it, although I've had close
to 40% of all international customers receive a 'your card was declined
error'.

I've had to ask them to call up their bank/card provider and request for the
restriction to be removed.

Is Stripe's ease of onboarding/getting started causing such a high rate of
flagged transactions? What's going on behind the scenes between banks and
payment services providers and is this something that could be improved in the
future?

~~~
Chris_Newton
I’m sorry to read of your problem, but also glad to know it’s not just us. The
last time I checked, we were losing more subscribers to mysterious
international card failures on Stripe than all other causes (including
deliberate cancellations) put together, but I’m talking about a small side
business here so I wondered whether we’d just been an unfortunate statistical
anomaly.

I did contact Stripe support a while ago to ask about this, but they didn’t
seem to know any more than we did and weren’t able to do anything to improve
the situation. The best theory we have so far is that given how many of the
transactions fail in the second month of a subscription and the greater
proportion of international failures compared to domestic, we’re coming in
borderline on a lot of US banks’ fraud checks, perhaps because we’re abroad
and charging in a different currency. Then when we don’t have the card
security code after the first payment, maybe that pushes us over the line.
We’re hardly a high risk business generally, though, so it would be
interesting to know whether this problem is inherent to accepting
international card payments or something more specific to Stripe.

Naturally we’re investigating whether general improvements we could make, such
as charging in local currencies or better Dunning management, would improve
the success rate. However, it’s hard to make sensible decisions with so little
useful data about the cause of the problem, particularly for a business with
limited development resources available that we’d rather spend on developing
the service itself. In the meantime, I read these anecdotes on HN about
businesses aiming for at least 95 or 98 percent retention month-to-month and
dream...

------
gkop
Just curious: Is it on Stripe's roadmap to provide an inline version of
Checkout, IE an option to get a form in an iframe, instead of the modal?

~~~
Artemis2
Colin Percival has got you covered:
[http://paymentiframe.com/](http://paymentiframe.com/)

~~~
gkop
There is but a _small niche_ between "project is not important enough to care
about a modal vs. an iframe" and "project is SO important that I carefully
style my own payment form." A dead-easy Stripe-built solution appeals in this
small niche; however I'm not going to introduce a third-party dependency in
this case - at that point I'll just make my own form - which is what I did :)

(Is my memory wrong that Colin's tool predates the launch of Checkout? Perhaps
even Colin's tool _inspired_ Checkout to a small extent?)

------
paublyrne
Its hard not to like Stripe as a company.

~~~
gravanom
They seem to represent everything right in the field of payment processing,
and their office vibe is extremely chill-- I just got rejected for a job there
after a few weeks of really promising interviews, and I've gotta say it stings
a lot to be told you don't fit in a company full of cool people.

~~~
brianwawok
how would you feel if you get rejected from a company of douches?

~~~
reviseddamage
probably not worse.

~~~
brianwawok
"Am I too douchey for this douchey company"

or

"Am I not douchey enough for this douchey company"

------
bmorgandavis
wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

